# 2010 Theme: Zombie Apocalypse



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

While I have tons o'experience with Halloween parties, this is my first year with a theme. Naturally, I chose Zombie Apocalypse.

The gimmick--and what I put on the invitations--is that the zombies are loose and my home is a fortified safehouse. So most of my guests are coming as various zombie hunters and survivors, rather than the walking dead themselves.

I'm decorating the house as if it has been abandoned and run down. I'm draping furniture with sheets and hanging fabric of different colors and textures over doorways, from the ceiling, etc. I also plan to use oddly colored lights wherever I can. And, naturally, skeleton pieces and body parts will be judiciously scattered throughout the house.

We're doing our yearly Scavenger Hunt, but with a twist (that my guests don't know about yet!). I would tell you what it is, but this is exactly the kind of forum that one of my guests would visit regularly... I'll wait until after the party so I don't spoil the surprise for anyone. :ninja:

I can't wait to share pictures. In the meantime, does anyone have any suggestions for other games or decorations?


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Shot guns. Shotgun shells. These are musts for zombie (re)killing. Just say'n.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Toy chainsaws?

Wow this sounds like an AWESOME party! I wish I could go to a cool party like that. 

Also, sleeping bags and various blunt objects (bats, clubs, etc.)

I really want to know what this scavenger hunt is all about. Care to PM me about it?


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Zombie paintball?


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

brain jello? pin the head on the zombie? bobbing for fingers? i like the idea of a fire fight, but i'd like to see a nerf war rather than paintball. humans vs zombies, naturally.^^


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

I thought about a "grown up" version of a beanbag toss: Have the target board be a zombie with a wide open mouth, and then have my guests throw handfuls cooked spaghetti through/at it. Messy, gross, and silly. A winning zombie combination.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

So what happened to the follow up. I want to know how it turned out and see pictures. I may be theming a Halloween party to zombies this year as well (for 2011 that is)


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's the thread where I posted a few (not many) pictures last year:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24854

The scavenger hunt was pretty simple: instead of a list of specific items they needed to locate, I had them search for objects (any- and everything) that could be used to kill a zombie (specifically, to destroy its brain). They had to take pictures of whatever they found, and then I judged them on whether or not they could actually do the job.

We got some creative results, including the guard arm over a train track, a washing machine, and a pair of gardening shears.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like fun. The outside of my house is decorated for zombies. Actual boards are over all the windows and a few zombie cut outs were in the yard. Add that with a fog machine and spiders everywhere and it was creepy. This year, I am hopefully hosting a zombie survival party in the fortified home. I think the inside is going to be mostly undecorated. It just depends on the time I have but the outside will look like a fortress which is what the invitation says anyway. 

Thanks for the reply and the party theme. Hopefully this will be some fun.


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

We had a great time. It was fun to see what zombie hunter costumes everybody came up with, too. People got really creative.

I hope your party goes well!


----------

